# Maps displayed in both digital cockpit and Nav in Atlas VW FB post



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I must be seeing things but does it look like maps are displayed in the digital cockpit and Nav?








Here is the link to the video https://www.facebook.com/VW/videos/233741407313074/


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I must be seeing things but does it look like maps are displayed in the digital cockpit and Nav?
> http://imgur.com/a/BKmk2TA
> Here is the link to the video https://www.facebook.com/VW/videos/233741407313074/


I am thinking the one is the digital cockpit is the navigation from VW. And the other one in the radio is Apple CarPlay.

But I can't tell, because I don't have the digital cockpit


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

It looks to me that the dash is showing Apple maps and the dash is showing built-in nav.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

not_so_furious said:


> It looks to me that the dash is showing Apple maps and the dash is showing built-in nav.


I was thinking that too but it always shows "Android auto is displaying maps" in the digital cockpit


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> I was thinking that too but it always shows "Android auto is displaying maps" in the digital cockpit


It only says that if you are using the navigation on Apple maps. If you are just displaying the Apple map you can display the VW map on digital cockpit or navigate with VW navigation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

GjR32 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking that too but it always shows "Android auto is displaying maps" in the digital cockpit
> ...


Ahh shucks! I thought we can program(via vag) it to do that during Navigation! Thank you guys


----------

